# steamaccount verkaufen



## Kingbase (8. Dezember 2011)

tag zusammen,

da ich seit ewiger zeit meinen steamccount nicht mehr nutze und spiele vom damaliger neupreis in höhe von bestimmt 8-900€ drauf habe wollte ich frage ob es eine legale möglichkeit diese spiele entweder einzeln oder den ganzen account zu verkaufen. hab schon mehrere mails an den support geschrieben aber es kam noch nie eine antwort zurück. prinzipiell sollte es ja iwie möglich sein die spiele zu verkaufen ist ja im mein gutes recht diese zu verkaufen wenn ich sie nicht mehr nutze.

ich will hier keine illegalen möglichkeiten sondern legale Möglichkeiten!!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2011)

Da hier wieder unerlaubte Verkaufsmöglichkeiten aufgezählt wurden, mache ich an dieser Stelle dicht.

Der Verkauf der Accounts ist gemäß den Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam untersagt. Das beruht u.a. auf einem urheberechtlichen Verfügungsrecht der Rechteinhaber der Software.

Und damit hat sich das auch. Umgehungsmöglichkeiten gibt es keine.

-CLOSED-


----------

